# Kostenloser Parkplatz in schwangau/füssen gesucht



## fox203 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo 
Ich suche nach einem kostenlosen Parkplatz (ca 4 Tage) Schwangau/Füssen.
Planen ab Schwangau eine mehrtägige Rundtour.

vielen Dank für Infos.


----------



## Ladda (6. Juni 2005)

Wenn du von Westen nach Füssen reinkommst,da ist der McDonalds,
kurz danach kommt der Festplatz .
Normalerweise kann man da umsonst Parken,du mußt halt schauen,daß
in den Tagen nicht gerade was stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (8. Juni 2005)

Wir haben für unser Alpencross die Autos direkt beim Musicaltheater stehen lassen. Da braucht ihr nicht durch den Ort, der Parkplatz ist kostenlos und gut ausgeschildert und sogar überdacht! Außerden startet dort ein toller Radweg am Seeufer, der bis zum Schloss führt. 

easy


----------



## frabue1 (12. Juni 2005)

hallo wir haben unser auto in schwangau kostenlos für eine woche abgestellt,beim markanten maibaum reinfahren.an der milchbar vorbei .dann ca.50m links parkplatz .von da kann man gut starten viel spass


----------

